# Great order



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ray, I ordered a sander on line from them on sunday and I got it yesterday, 3 day delivery, not bad. 
Chuck


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I was very suprised with the trun around time. I will be ordereing more.


----------

